# can guys wear jeans at shifa?



## idontknow (Oct 31, 2007)

I read the diciplinary form thing or whatver they call it and it said that guys are not allowed to wear jeans.

Is that rule actually practiced or isit ok if we wear jeans?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

It's a rule which is enforced to varying degrees by different teachers. Some teachers don't care whether or not you're wearing jeans, whereas others will cut your attendance or even fine you. Regardless of this though it's not uncommon to see guys wearing jeans at school. Although it would be best to avoid them all together I suggest that you avoid wearing jeans at least in the beginning, see what happens to the other guys a few times when they get caught and then decide for yourself if you think it's worth it.


----------



## idontknow (Oct 31, 2007)

oh ok.thats good advice.

thank you =)


----------



## Indecisive (Oct 24, 2007)

wow..thats stupid


----------



## idontknow (Oct 31, 2007)

what is? =S


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

hence the name : 'idontknow'


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

idontknow said:


> what is? =S


if i remember correctly from using msn messenger =S is used to represent a "confused looking face" also called an emoticon i.e. an icon representing an emotion (confused in this case) for more information please visit: Emoticon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(thank God i start on the 15th.......)


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

this rule doesn't make any sense...i could understand dressing up nice when doing rotations but lectures....what can you expect from desi mentality...but eventually you will be wearing less jeans later in your proffesional life so i guess better to get used to it right now.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Two things:

1. Not being allowed to wear jeans does not spell the end of your otherwise burgeoning social life.

2. You will in time get used to it, and through some miraculous feat still be able to retain some semblance of your personal identity.

In conclusion: Just relax and don't worry about these things. Be happy that you're a medical student and look to the bigger picture. And enjoy my sarcasm.


----------



## idontknow (Oct 31, 2007)

What about lab coats?

Does the college give us those or do we have to buy our own, and if so where do we get them from?

Lastly are we supposed to wear these on the orientation day(2nd dec)?Or is it ok if we dont during the first three orientation months(i read somewhere the orientation was for 3 months?)?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You'll have to wear lab coats everyday at Shifa.You don't need to wear them the first few weeks though, or maybe even months because now there's actually a 'white coat ceremony' where first year students are given their lab coats after a couple of weeks of starting classes/orientation..If you want to buy some nicer ones on your own, buy them from Nursing Scrubs - Nursing Uniforms & Medical Supplies at AllHeart.com.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

You could always get your "official" medstudentz lab coats.. I'm selling them for Rs.5000/ only!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

ummm do they come with the heads?...........

i would also like to have the title of the thread changed from 'can guy wear jeans at shifa?" to "may guys wear jeans at shifa?"...........


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

in Punjab medical college you have to wear uniform so jeans and any other clothes are out of question.


----------



## ramzan.nadia (Jan 22, 2008)

ghummank04 said:


> in Punjab medical college you have to wear uniform so jeans and any other clothes are out of question.


oh yess !! i remeber wearing white "shalwar kameez " and a maroon dupatta for the first 2 years. but i didnt really mind it. You dont face confusions in deciding wat to wear every single day !! #yes


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

the funny thing is that now that my parents have left me here all alone.............i sometimes where my school clothes before going to bed so i dont have to change int he morning, meaning...and extra 5 min of sleep! booyeah! at KE they let you wear anything....girls wear jeans to sometimes, but under long kameez's


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

wow taimur, your very observant #laugh


----------

